# Euro 2012 Qualifiers Confirmed Poland vs. Greece



## sweet_goals9 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello Greek fans out there!!! Have you heard the news about the *Euro 2012 Qualifiers Confirmed* the match between Poland vs. Greece will be the first of the Euro 2012. Any thoughts, prediction or even bets maybe of who will win the match??


----------



## sweet_goals9 (Apr 11, 2012)

Any predictions football fans out there??


----------

